# New dragon kayak



## zzviper (Aug 3, 2014)

Well... I'm a newbie and got my first fishing kayak today... Scored a 2.8m Dragon Kayak, paddle, delux seat, trolley, adjustable fishing rod holder, anchor all for $499.... Really happy with it.... Just have to work out how to make a anchor trolley and do a few mods.... Cannot wait to get it wet.....


----------



## Fishfind93 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey zzviper, I just bought a dragon kayak too them seem alright for the price, I opted out on the anchor and trolley for $399, feels pretty light hope to get it wet soon. Hope the both perform well!


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

welcome to AKFF


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Any difference between these dragon kayaks and the regular generic Ebay ones? Apart from the ridiculous claims for rrp.
I had one of those Ebay style ones as a first yak, looks pretty much the same.

Just be aware of the limitations of a short wide yak. Stay away from open water or you might find you can't keep it pointing straight and get back in if the wind picks. That extra 1m in length makes a huge difference.

I still use my little one for rivers and the like where launch access is iffy and maneuverability is more important than tracking.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I saw one last month at tackle busters....seems quite well thought out for a small SOT
Welcome to the AKFF...enjoy


----------



## zzviper (Aug 3, 2014)

Go to YouTube and type in dragon kayak and there is heaps of videos of the "Brisbane river boys" that use these kayaks... They look pretty good... Dragon also have organized days for dragon users to get together and have an outing..


----------



## zzviper (Aug 3, 2014)

Don't know how to add a picture...??


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Took my little one on the river yesterday, Forgot how quickly these go from stable to reentry practice. :shock: Nil secondary stability, was a lot of fun though, can effectively spin it on the spot (so can the wind)


----------



## vito (Oct 6, 2014)

G`day, I`m a newbie to the forum, but have been yak fishing for a couple of years. My daughter just bought a 2.8 Dragon package, cost $450 direct from the Dragon outlet in QLD.We took it for a test paddle at last weekend and I was impressed.Great stability, tracked pretty good and easy to turn it was also very easy to load and unload.I say thumbs up


----------

